# How many pounds of rice will fit in a 5 gallon pail?



## dheat (Jul 27, 2005)

I know how much rice I need, but need to know how many pails and lids to purchase.

Thank you for your assistance.

Doug


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

dheat said:


> I know how much rice I need, but need to know how many pails and lids to purchase.
> 
> Thank you for your assistance.
> 
> Doug


i think it's about 40


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

42-44 pounds in a six gallon super pail according to the Walton's catalog.


----------



## dheat (Jul 27, 2005)

Thank you both.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I was storing rice tonight into 2 quart jars. A 2 pound bag just about filled a 2 quart jar so I'd say figure about a quart per pound.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't eat a lot of rice so I fugured that 3-4 pounds would last me about a year. I can't keep out of the trail mix and granola bars so I pack every nook and cranny of my 5 gallon buckets with those items.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I second the 40 pounds.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

We just filled up a frosting bucket from the bakery (with the seal in the lid) and it handily held 25 lbs. We could have probably fit a bit more in, but one bag/bucket seems like it worked well.


----------



## LynninTX (Jun 23, 2004)

just a TAD under 40lbs. Even shaking & thumping I think I had 6 cup that would not fit...


----------



## dheat (Jul 27, 2005)

All, thanks again.


----------



## countrymouse2b (Mar 13, 2008)

SS, do you know if the gamma lids will work on the frosting buckets? We got a bunch from the grocery store, but not all had the lids.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

The gamma lids will work on the frosting buckets but I'm not sure how long the frosting buckets will last. And I think if you try to remove the gamma lid you tear it up and it cannot be re-used.

Around here we use "re-usable" regular lids on the frosting buckets and put the gamma lids on heavier buckets. But all the lids fit all the buckets as long as the buckets are in the 5-6-7 gallon range.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

countrymouse2b said:


> SS, do you know if the gamma lids will work on the frosting buckets? We got a bunch from the grocery store, but not all had the lids.


I just used the regular lids that come with the frosting buckets, they have a seal on them already and seem to work fairly well for us. I've not used the Gamma lids.


----------



## paddymurphy (May 23, 2008)

I use frosting buckets from Sams(hey not the best but they are free and FYI the local costco uses 55 barrels and reuses them so no luck there)---Generally the small ones hold 8 or so pounds the mediums hold 12 and the large hold 25-30.


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 20, 2006)

Just in case you folks are interested...
If you have a Coca-Cola bottling plant nearby you can get buckets with rubber seals from them for next to nothing. Free or a couple of dollars for both the buckets and lids. They also have barrels in about 4 different sizes up to 55 Gal I believe. Course they smell like cherry, Dr. Pepper and etc. but they still work.


----------

